
Russia: Life After Trust - jseliger
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2017/01/lessons-from-putins-russia-for-living-in-trumps-america.html
======
mc32
Russia and Russians suffer from the legacy of the strongman/strongwoman.

They do not trust or like fair rulers --they'd see them as unsure, flailing
and a pushover. Since the Kievan Rus they have only known strong rulers from
the Czars to mr Steel himself --the only break being Gorbachov and Yeltsin.

This is one of the reasons Putin --even if he wanted, cannot look like he's
giving in. He'd be seen a sellout to the country ala Gorbachov/Yeltsin.

They are bound to strongmen/women for the foreseeable future. It's not an easy
habit to get out from under especially given their historical context.

~~~
Neliquat
Got any basis for your nationalistic ramblings? Or are you just content to
misjudge an entire nation from your chair?

~~~
mc32
Oh, what is it they call that, reading history? But if you don't have the
time, you can do some searching for yourself. Or, you know, talk to some
Russian exiles.

[1][https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/oct/21/ivan-the-
terri...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/oct/21/ivan-the-terrible-
cult-strongman-leader-tsars-popularity-rise-russia)

[2][http://blog.oup.com/2012/05/russia-putin-elections-
power/](http://blog.oup.com/2012/05/russia-putin-elections-power/)

